# Noise on Cruze 2013



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Never heard of anything like this. Are you sure it isn't something in the car?

Last year, we had a guy take his car in for a bonking noise that he heard every time he stepped on the brake, but it was only when he hit the brake a bit harder. It drove him crazy as none of us could figure it out. We suspected loose bolts on the calipers, braking issues, broken strut mounts, and so forth. 

The issue was that there was a water bottle in his back seat that would roll forward and hit the seat every time he would step on the brake.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Ratcheting noise, thats a great way to describe my brake noise!

As for your issue, check the tires. Might have a rock stuck in the tread. Had that happen to me before and it made a silly noise like you describe. Drove me nuts.

Is it speed sensitive? Meaning if you go faster the noise is faster or is it consistent? Does the car act funny?


----------



## Jaycruze (Jul 11, 2011)

gotta be the ABS check


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Jaycruze said:


> gotta be the ABS check


at 20-40mph?


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Jaycruze said:


> gotta be the ABS check


Not at them speeds.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## hsaintgunner (Jan 29, 2013)

I place my cellphone on the left rear door, and I made this video. You can hear the sound.
I passed a speed bumber at :32 sec.

Noise on my Cruze 2013 - YouTube


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

hsaintgunner said:


> I place my cellphone on the left rear door, and I made this video. You can hear the sound.
> I passed a speed bumber at :32 sec.
> 
> Noise on my Cruze 2013 - YouTube


While I can't identify the noise, I did just waste a bunch of time watching car vids


----------



## Jaycruze (Jul 11, 2011)

i can hear it.

def not the ABS check.

sounds like something flopping around in the trunk or in the wheel well.


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

This could be the plastic covering over the top of the rear shock they are somewhat loose to begin with.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. Good luck getting it resolved. I'll try to take a listen when I get on my desktop.


----------



## montess1 (Oct 13, 2012)

I would check in the door pockets,I had a rattle at certain speeds and it was a pen in the door pocket.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Driving from 2000ft to 4000ft elevation, going home from work I would hear a loud crack/snap/pop noise. Scared me every time. My wife likes to leave water bottles in the car and there was a really cheap one that rolled under the seat. First I thought the windows were cracking or something.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

You should try having a friend ride in the back.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Sounds more like that dead body he has been dragging aground ....some people are spoiled but they still smell..


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

hsaintgunner said:


> Hello everyone, I just bought a 2013 Cruze with an automatic transmission last month and since this weekend I started to notice a noise from 20-40 mph. I am pretty sure it comes from the back of the car, probably somewhere near the left rear wheel.
> I started listening carefully and sounds like when you roll slowly a ratchet tool.
> When I accelerate above 40 mph the sound disappears.
> 
> ...


hsaintgunner,
I'd like you to keep me posted on the progress with your dealer. If you have any questions feel free to contact me.

Thank you,
Sara (Assisting Stacy)
Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## John C (Aug 3, 2021)

hsaintgunner said:


> Hello everyone, I just bought a 2013 Cruze with an automatic transmission last month and since this weekend I started to notice a noise from 20-40 mph. I am pretty sure it comes from the back of the car, probably somewhere near the left rear wheel.
> I started listening carefully and sounds like when you roll slowly a ratchet tool.
> When I accelerate above 40 mph the sound disappears.
> 
> ...


Chevy changed my faulty brake drum shoe kit and spring kit on only the noise side and the problem went away. If I were you I would do both sides. rotational noise. rear.


----------



## John C (Aug 3, 2021)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> hsaintgunner,
> I'd like you to keep me posted on the progress with your dealer. If you have any questions feel free to contact me.
> 
> Thank you,
> ...





Chevy Customer Care said:


> hsaintgunner,
> I'd like you to keep me posted on the progress with your dealer. If you have any questions feel free to contact me.
> 
> Thank you,
> ...


Rear drum, shoes, and spring kit. Chevy knows about this already. TSB given to the Techs.


----------

